# July 14th Sanctioned Shows/Weight Pulls/Treadmill Races/Fun Shows...Santa Rosa, CA



## bulltalk (Mar 14, 2009)

July 14th
APDR SANCTIONED
Two Conformation Shows for each: APBT/ AMERICAN BULLY
Weight Pulls (All Dogs)/Treadmill Race (All Dogs)

$18.00 APDR ENTRY FEE PER DOG/PER CLASS
FUN CLASSES: JUNIOR HANDLER, BEST CONDITIONED, BEST RESCUE/NONPAPERED, JUDGES CHOICE
$5.00 PER PERSON ADMISSION CHARGE/NO CHARGE FOR BOOTH SPACE 
ALL APDR RULES APPLY
APDR REGISTRATION NEEDED/SAME DAY REGISTRY ENROLLMENT AVAILABLE, BRING CURRENT REGISTRY CERTIFICATE AND PEDIGREE/RESCUE/MIXED BREED AND NONPAPERED DOGS CAN COMPETE IN ALL FUN CLASSES AND WORKING EVENTS
THE POSITIVE IMAGE OF OUR DOGS, RESPONSIBLE OWNERSHIP AND SPORTSMANSHIP IS REQUIRED; IRRESPONSIBLE BEHAVIOR WILL RESULT IN EJECTION FROM GROUNDS!
ALL DOGS ON SHOW GROUNDS MUST BE ENTERED IN SHOW
ALL DOGS MUST BE AT LEAST 4 MONTHS OLD - NO PUPPIES FOR SALE ON GROUNDS
DOGS COMPETING IN WEIGHT PULL & TREADMILL RACE MUST BE AT LEAST 9 MTHS OLD
ALL DOGS MUST BE IN SECURE CRATE UNLESS THEIR CLASS IS BEING CALLED OR IN PROGRESS
SHOW LEADS NO LONGER THAN 4FT REQUIRED
BUCKLE COLLARS SECURELY FASTENED SO THAT DOG CAN'T BACK/ SLIP OUT REQUIRED
NO CHOKE, CHAIN, OR CORRECTION COLLARS 
NO HUMAN AGGRESSIVE DOGS ALLOWED
NO DOG AGGRESSIVE PEOPLE ALLOWED
NO FEMALE DOGS IN HEAT ALLOWED​ALL VENDORS WELCOME WITH DONATION TO RAFFLE

THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT FOLKS
BRING THE POPUPS AND BBQs AND LET'S HAVE A GREAT TIME CELEBRATING OUR DOGS!

Judges

1st Conformation APBT: TL Williams
1st Conformation American Bully: Oscar Tamayo
1st Weight Pull: Shawn Watson
1st Slatmill Race: Garland Juarez
2nd Conformattion APBT: TBA
2nd Conformation American Bully: TBA
2nd Weight Pull: Garland Juarez
2nd Slatmill Race: Shawn Watson

REGISTRATION/WEIGH IN 
8:00AM - 9:30AM 
1ST SHOW STARTS @ 10:00AM

*Show Site* 
Derty Dog Fitness 
535 Sepastapol Road
Santa Rosa, CA 95407

Motel 6 - Santa Rosa South #16
US 101/Redwood Highway at Steele Lane
2760 Cleveland Avenue
Santa Rosa, CA 95403
(707) 546-1500​
For More Information Contact Garland 925.525.3661 or Rachelle 916.585.3182
[email protected]
Facebook: American Preservation Dog Registry (APDR)​


----------

